# red oak burls



## sue (Dec 10, 2007)

hi, i'm new.just had a tree (red oak) cut down.huge cluster burls all over it. bueatifull markings in the wood where the tree forked, we cut it in half with a chainsaw. how do i dry it? what do i do with it? should i buy a wood lath? or can you work it with hand tool? i'm really a amatuer, but i do love wood and working with it. my dad and grandfather where furniture makers from sweden, its in my blood.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wax the cut sides and let it dry Slowly...............


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

If you can get hold of wax and melt it, and be able to dip the wood into the hot wax, make sure that the wax is hot enough and you hold it there a few seconds, you want the wax to look clear when dry, if the wax does not penertrate it will not work as well, if you have no wax, then use PVA Glue or paint the ends with latex paint.
And if you have the money you go buy a lathe, you will never look back, its the best thing since sex...well close..have fun. with the wood ..LB..


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Sue
Just want to welcome you to the forum. Noticed this was your first post. Lucky you having them burls. You got some good advice how to wax them to preserve the wood. You will have plenty of time to decide what to do with them as they slowly dry. Whatever you don't get rid of them, they will be valuable to you even if you , personally make nothing from them. Once again , welcome and come back and join us on this forum. Mitch


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You can do practically anything with it if you process is correctly, like Matt said, if you make slabs, say 2" or thicker, in wood with all that figure if it dries too quickly it will check (crack) badly and twist and turn all directins. It should dry slow so cover it in something wax would be great. Straight grained slabs don't wreck as bad as highly figured and burled woods generally.

I haven't set up out lathe yet but I can tell it is addicting. I am putting it off until I get the house done because I know I will get addicted to it and it will interfere with my work. 

Welcome.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

TT All work no play makes a bad turner, get it out and enjoy yourself, you know it makes sence, you know you do, goooooooooo on get it out and have a turn. LB..


----------

